# Steam wand solution



## gapco (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there

Many of you have the Silvia steam wand as an alternative to the original. I threw my Silvia steam wand

away and made my own. The Silvia wand was noisy,made the milk boil,required frequent replacement of

the upper rubber seal and failed to produce repeatable results. I cut off parts from a Gaggia commercial

steam wand and soldered them to a copper tube which I bent with a pipe bender. I must admit it required three attempts before I got to the end result. My steam wand has a removeable end cap that allows the quick change of steaming tips. I can use single or multiple hole type tips. The copper pipe is larger then the original size. This allows more steam to pass through and does not "cook" the milk.

However careful use of the steam output is necessary to ensure a constant flow of steam. I made the wand a little longer and is very silent when in use. It also tucks in very neatly even with the water trough in place. My homemade wand has been in use for almost 10 months without any problems.I've subsequently installed an OPV and I'm busy fitting an Auber PID.


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

try using a silicone sleeve as an insulator. I made mine with 10mm tubing which I cut in a spiral and it works great.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Great engineering skills. Surprised to hear of your troubles with the Silvia wand though. I've fitted and used plenty of them and never had an issue, create near perfect microfoam consistently when used correctly.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------

